# Humbert calculations



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

So here are my calculations based on the below chart. Are there any places I can find live data for ET in my area?

Average ET North Florida = .19 in per day

4 inch root depth X .08 for fine sand = .32in capacity

.32 / 2 = .16 = 50% capacity

If my numbers are correct I am losing all of my capacity each day? What should my plan of attack be? Thanks in advance!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Humbert810 said:


> Are there any places I can find live data for ET in my area?


The ET guide has a link to the weather.gov for daily ET0. Today Florida was around 0.22in. Times the crop factor, the ET is 0.13in

If your 50% capacity is 0.16in, then you could irrigate 0.13in daily and maybe skip every 5days. Or irrigate 0.26 every other day (going below the 50% capacity).


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

g-man said:


> Humbert810 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any places I can find live data for ET in my area?
> ...


Thanks! This is exactly what I needed to know. When I clicked that link in the ET thread it just took me to a weather map. Maybe because I'm on mobile I couldn't see where to find the ET0?


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

g-man said:


> Humbert810 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any places I can find live data for ET in my area?
> ...


Found it. I wasn't aware it is also abbreviated FRET


----------

